# Hand made leather covers for Kindle



## didart (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi all. I'm a leather worker, I usually make gun accessories, but since i own a Kindle 4, I also started making kindle covers.
I'm honesltly not exactly cheap: all is hand made, hand stitched, carved, dyed and waxed the old way.

http://www.did-art.fr/ART-US/d_110_7_Cellphone-pouches-tablets-covers-Leather-cover-for-kindle-3.html

 
 


I can make these covers for any kindle or tablet, and carve anything on custoimer request.


----------



## adunitye (Feb 17, 2012)

I like this.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow! Outstanding job on your cover.


----------



## didart (Feb 15, 2012)

Here are some better pictures:


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Your Kindle covers are beautiful and I appreciate all the hand work in them, but 149 Euro is about $196 (I think) and that doesn't include shipping to the U.S.  Way outside my price range!!


----------



## didart (Feb 15, 2012)

I apply special a special conversion rate for customers living in the US. I'm doing this for a long time now since most of my customers are in the US, and the euro/usd rate became more and more dangerous for my business.

so, the price is 178 usd (with my rate) + shipping (cheapest, and slowest, is about 10USD; delivery on signature about 19usd)

I'm also going to change the prices of theses covers, and also make covers without carving that will be cheaper.

covers with carving are now 150USD, covers without carvings (pictures in afew hours, it's currently drying) will be a little more than 100usd.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I didn't mean to sound critical.  I do a lot of craft work myself (mostly with fabrics) so I really understand the amount of time and materials that go into beautiful hand made items.  But a lot of people don't.


----------



## didart (Feb 15, 2012)

You didn't sound critical ;-) 
I planned to lower the price of my cover, and I had to explain my euro / usd rate (I should have to explain it on my website too... I'm really bad at marketing)


----------



## junakirii (Mar 13, 2010)

These covers are gorgeous.  When you post new photographs, would you mind posting one showing the cover bent completely under? Will the leather you use become supple with use so that the cover folds back flat (or very close to it)?  Thank you.


----------



## didart (Feb 15, 2012)

I use two kinds of leather: one is 3mm thick, and the second is very supple, so you can have the cover folding flat back. I personnaly really enjoy reading with this cover.



here are the picture of the cover with no carvings;

It's almost black, a very dark reddish brown. The pictures make it look less dark.


----------



## junakirii (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you for posting a photograph of the cover in use -- it's perfect!  Can you make this cover for the K3?  Give me a month -- I think you've made a sale.


----------



## K-Man (Jun 12, 2011)

didart said:


> I use two kinds of leather: one is 3mm thick, and the second is very supple, so you can have the cover folding flat back. I personnaly really enjoy reading with this cover.


Is the "supple" leather veg-tanned, chrome-tanned, or oil-tanned leather?


----------



## didart (Feb 15, 2012)

@Junakirii: i can make it for any reader or tablet. I only need the dimensions. If the cover has to be bigger and request more work (especially stitching is time consuming), price can be slighlty higher.

@K-Man: I use only vegetable tanned leather


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

wow.. just wow, they are incredible! How long does it take you to make each one? They look very nice indeed!


----------



## sinofino (Feb 27, 2012)

I really understand the amount of time and materials that go into beautiful hand made items


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Your work is beautiful but I would never pay more for a cover than I paid for my Kindle. We can get beautiful hand crafted leather covers here from Oberon for only $67 USD. Each is made to order. Please convince me that your leather covers are worth the higher price. Here is a link:

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1305


----------

